# My latest projects



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

I mainly do taxidermy but in the last few years I have been doing some of the woodworking myself. The pictures show two pedestals and one base for some of the mounts I did.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty cool! I like the middle one


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice wood working there!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work! Looks like it would really enhance the mount.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful work. Those raised panels really set them off.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you. I was tired of every time I need one made, the cabinet maker I was using would say I don't do that anymore. When I would find a new one that would,he wanted to do a different style. It was time for me to learn and It took me a little bit to figure it all out with the limited tools I have. My power tools are Table saw, router, hand drill and palm sander.

My buddy said the middle one looks like a small coffin. I was thinking maybe I should have made the panel into two panels.


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think they all look great. I am getting ready to make a plaque to mount my wife's deer horns on from this year.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Really nice, I like them all. Looks very professional to me . - Craig


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice that kind of work makes a mount look like furniture.


----------

